# R60 + bottomless portafilter + VST



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Finally got around to putting my bottomless portafilter and VST basket on to the R60; probably been delaying it due to subconscious fear of 'a spurter' :-/

I'd forgotten how much finer you need to have you grind with the VST baskets, soon dialled in though, and no spurters over the front of the machine. Should have put it on straight away, much smoother shots now. 18g in 48g out in 29sec, strong, smooth, and rounded, happy Saturday's


----------

